# So; There's K&N, Volant, and aFe CAIs for our truck...



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

... Considering the price of $220, I think, I am going with the aFe. :thumbup:


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

link for the volant? I cannot find where to buy online


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

*Volant*

iefronty just installed one and has posted the site he purchased it from. Go down about 3 posts from this one and you will find it.

OkieScot




surfermsd said:


> link for the volant? I cannot find where to buy online


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

K&N








K&N Product Detail 

aFe








aFe Product Detail 

Volant








Volant Website Not updated with Frontier.

But here is a write-up from a dealer:

Volant Filter Box: Cross-link polyethylene filter box is engineered to specific design. It insulates and protects the filter from pulling hot air from the engine compartment, thus, increasing horsepower. 
Volant Air Duct: Cross-link polyethylene air ducts are sculptured to give the engine a less restrictive air pass to breathe. Larger diameters, unique bends and smooth transitions gives you maximum horsepower and awesome throttle response. 

Volant Ram Filter: cleanable and reusable high grade filter media reduces air restriction and increases engine output. Precision pleat geometry optimizes airflow throughout the intake system. 

Carbon Fiber Look Lid: allows easy access with a sleek carbon fiber look. 

High Performance Silicone Connectors: high performance silicone hose connectors provides flexibility while maintains strength and thermal stability. 

Stainless Steel Clamps: Marine grade clamps allows optimal performance with large operating range and available for virtually any application which requires maintainability and versatility..

Cool Air Box Only Pulls In Cool Outside Air!

Made From Heavy Duty Ethelyn Plastic! 

Plastic Tube Insulates Incoming Air From Engine Heat! 

Molded To Exact Specifications For A Superb Fit! 

One Year Warranty 

HP & Torque: 10-15 HP/15 lb ft Torque

Installation: Designed to Replace the Restrictive Factory Air Filter Housing. This is a BOLT-ON Kit. Installation Normally Takes 20-30 Minutes and All the Necessary Hardware is Included. Only Regular Hand Tools Required. Comes With Complete Instructions.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

*comparisons?*

I hope that someone will do a comparison of these three 
intake systems to see what if any differences there are between them.

This will probably be my next modification and I want to
make the right decision. I am leaning toward the Volant as I like the looks of it and the no oil element too.

OkieScot


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

surfermsd,
use the link below. this is where most of us got our aFe from.
use the coupon code 'afe'.
you might have a hard time reaching them by phone. I never got thru. but use the online ordering and you'll get a confirmation by email that it was sent out.
their pretty good. 
when I did my research to see who had the lowest price. it came down to them.

http://www.truckracingparts.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/22_45_286/products_id/1378


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

Gerald said:


> I hope that someone will do a comparison of these three
> intake systems to see what if any differences there are between them.
> 
> This will probably be my next modification and I want to
> ...


I was in the same boat but here are the reasons I chose the Volant.

The box is completely sealed from the engine compartment vs. aFe and K&N are not. The Volant seals right up to the opening on the fender just like the OEM air box. 









It replaces the stock air duct with a straighter larger diameter one. aFe does not but you get to keep the Nissan Logo. K&N looks nice with the aluminum tube, but it was discussed earlier on this forum that it would definitely heat up the air traveling inside it.









It adds an additional duct that draws air from the front.


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

that looks much better then the afe IMO. Does it draw the cold air only in from the front or does it use the new front location and the stock location? If it used both i think it be worth picking up over the k&m. How is the sound? I had the k&n on my jeep and it was the best sounding thing ever. Also is it CARB legal for CA?


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

surfermsd said:


> that looks much better then the afe IMO. Does it draw the cold air only in from the front or does it use the new front location and the stock location? If it used both i think it be worth picking up over the k&m. How is the sound? I had the k&n on my jeep and it was the best sounding thing ever. Also is it CARB legal for CA?


It draws air from both locations. I can't compare the sound because I haven't heard a K&N, but it sounds nice to me when I floor it. :thumbup: Yes it is 50 states emissions legal.


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

iefronty said:


> It draws air from both locations. I can't compare the sound because I haven't heard a K&N, but it sounds nice to me when I floor it. :thumbup: Yes it is 50 states emissions legal.


i'm sold :thumbup: def my first engine mod


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

*Volant CAI*

iefronty,

You have me almost sold on the Volant CAI system. Just
a couple more questions.How loud is it under full throttle and how loud at about 2000 rpm which is my normal highway speed?

I also have a question on the extra inlet. Where does it hook up to the Frontier and do you have to make any modification to the truck?

You mention that you get to keep the Nissan logo, but in the picture it looks like the piece with the logo is missing.
Am I missing something here?

The front/side of the engine looks sort of strange to me without the logo piece in place. That is one of the things I like about the AFE.

It certainly looks nicer to me.

Thank you for all of the help, they should pay you for mak-
ing their product sound better than the opposition.

OkieScot







iefronty said:


> It draws air from both locations. I can't compare the sound because I haven't heard a K&N, but it sounds nice to me when I floor it. :thumbup: Yes it is 50 states emissions legal.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

Gerald said:


> iefronty,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! You can keep the logo. But; you will have to mount it on the dash. :jawdrop:


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

AGR said:


> Yes! You can keep the logo. But; you will have to mount it on the dash. :jawdrop:


if keeping the logo means keeping the stock piping then i dont want the logo. isn't that why we modify this part of the engine.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

I really have to wonder if any of these three CAIs is better than the other. Frankly; I like the box on the Volant. But; as crazy as it sounds, I really want the logo left alone. So; I'm still leaning a bit toward the aFe. I like the price on the aFe, too.

I bet the way the K&N, and aFe seals is good enough. I would think with both K&N's, and aFe's engineering, they seal tight to the bottom of the hood. But; there is little question of the sealing on Volant.

I just don't see that the extra piping on the K&N and Volant is any advantage over what is on the truck stock. And; of course, you are paying for that. The aFe is $220.00. The other two are around $290.00.

I'm no expert. But; comparing the stock pipe to the other 2 shows me little.

But; the big question is; why did K&N, and Volant design the pipe so the Nissan Logo is lost? I see no good reason for that.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

AGR said:


> But; the big question is; why did K&N, and Volant design the pipe so the Nissan Logo is lost? I see no good reason for that.



Because the Logo is attached to a piece of plastic that is molded to the stock intake tube! Remove the stock tube, you remove the Logo. Personally I'd like to see a combination of the two, I'd like the Volant Air Box attached to the stock tube like the aFe!

If you wanted the logo, I'm sure there is a way to cut it off the stock tube and then mount it back in place. You might have to fashion a couple of custome brackets to do it though...


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Personally I'd like to see a combination of the two, I'd like the Volant Air Box attached to the stock tube like the aFe!
> 
> If you wanted the logo, I'm sure there is a way to cut it off the stock tube and then mount it back in place. You might have to fashion a couple of custome brackets to do it though...


Exactly! Personally; I'm going to go gluing on my new truck!!!!!


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

*Nissan logo*

My like for the Nissan logo is not just because of the logo.
The piece it is attached to covers up a lot of ugly stuff. It
just looks tidier in the engine bay with the logo piece in
place.

I have pulled off most of the Nissan logos that were on my truck because I like a clean look. To me it is not about the logo so much as just a clean look under the hood.

I am still leaning toward the Volant system. It looks to me like the seal would be better on it as it is contained in
a box designed to hold it. The others rely on the hood sealing them.

Iefronty, how is the seal on the box? Does it look like a good positive seal to you?

I guess all of these questions will teach you not to be the first kid on the block with a new toy.

Thanks for all of your help and for being brave enough to
jump into the unknown twilight zone.

OkieScot




AGR said:


> Exactly! Personally; I'm going to go gluing on my new truck!!!!!


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

Gerald said:


> My like for the Nissan logo is not just because of the logo.
> The piece it is attached to covers up a lot of ugly stuff. It
> just looks tidier in the engine bay with the logo piece in
> place.
> ...



.............. I meant to say: I'm 'NOT' going to go gluing!!! I got over-excited!!! Ha!


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

Gerald said:


> My like for the Nissan logo is not just because of the logo.
> The piece it is attached to covers up a lot of ugly stuff. It
> just looks tidier in the engine bay with the logo piece in
> place.
> ...


The seal is good and also the seal to the fender is also tight. When you look at the other intakes there is a inch or so gap towards the fender.

Also when you take apart the stock tube with the logo, the inside is not totally smooth. Especially towards the front there is the seam where the top and bottom halves meet. Also there are ridges inside and especially where the channel that leads to the small hose that connects to that housing. Maybe I can get a pic of it to show you guys.


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

AGR said:


> But; the big question is; why did K&N, and Volant design the pipe so the Nissan Logo is lost? I see no good reason for that.


I think the main idea is to reduce intake restriction as they are smoother and by straightening the air flow. Unfortunately, that cover and stock pipe are one in the same. Also here's a pic of what I was talking about in the above post.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Iefronty,

Thank you again for your help.

OkieScot






iefronty said:


> The seal is good and also the seal to the fender is also tight. When you look at the other intakes there is a inch or so gap towards the fender.
> 
> Also when you take apart the stock tube with the logo, the inside is not totally smooth. Especially towards the front there is the seam where the top and bottom halves meet. Also there are ridges inside and especially where the channel that leads to the small hose that connects to that housing. Maybe I can get a pic of it to show you guys.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I suppos if you wanted to sacrifice the old stock intake, you could take a Dremel tool carefully cut around where the peice with the logo attaches to the intake tube, leaving a bit of the old tube in tact on either side, and them fasten it to the Volant tube with some hose clamps (or other fasteners). I don't think it would work with the K&N because they have that little bend in the tube, but it would cover up that open space and all the assorted unsightly engine stuff!


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

Somebody did a write up on the K&N on another site.

Link


----------



## SilvrBullt (Nov 5, 2005)

I just bought the regular K&N filter for mine and opened up the airbox a little and it sounds better and has better performance, plus alot cheaper!


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

So many choices, BUMP, anyone have any experiances to share? 
I hear the aFe is doing well, but so is the volant...
and the the K&N guys just threw up a bunch of threads.


----------



## Mulligan22 (Nov 24, 2005)

*CAI*



AGR said:


> I really have to wonder if any of these three CAIs is better than the other. Frankly; I like the box on the Volant. But; as crazy as it sounds, I really want the logo left alone. So; I'm still leaning a bit toward the aFe. I like the price on the aFe, too.
> 
> I bet the way the K&N, and aFe seals is good enough. I would think with both K&N's, and aFe's engineering, they seal tight to the bottom of the hood. But; there is little question of the sealing on Volant.



The K&N and AFe do not seal completely. Just look closely you'll notice a large gap near the fender area on both. They are not true CAI's. This doesn't mean they don't work, but the Volant looks like it's the only one sealed from the engine compartment. It all depends on your preference, but if I was to put a CAI on mine, I'd want one that was really a CAI.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

There is another option now as well. Airaid released their CIA for the 05/06 Frontier, and it's set up very similar to the aFe in that it retains the stock air tube with the logo. It also retains the bottom half of the stock airbox, so all your removing it the top half of the airboa and replacing it with their heat shiels and cone air filter. The price is a bit cheaper as well and installation only takes like 15 minutes! Which means it could do back to stock very easily if the need arises (like a trip to a picky service dept!). I'm thinking seriously about this CIA and have been in touch with a dealer about a group buy after the holidays. I'll probably be in touch with him again this week and see what kind of group price I can negotiate, I'm hoping for around $150.00 shipped! Would anyone else be interested?


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

well, Mine is a lease, so that sounds pretty good actually 

Pics first.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

*Lease terms*

I would check the lease term before I added a CAI. If Nissan got wind of it you might find a stiff penalty. I have
often wondered if they look at these forums. I am betting
that they do.

OkieScot





inyourface1650 said:


> well, Mine is a lease, so that sounds pretty good actually
> 
> Pics first.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

not too worried, just gotta keep all the OEM parts, and return it to stock before I turn it in.....
Im still wondering which is the best intake still....This, and maybe a $50 custom exhaust (I have access to a welder, and a pipebender) and glass packs being only $20 each...


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> There is another option now as well. Airaid released their CIA for the 05/06 Frontier, and it's set up very similar to the aFe in that it retains the stock air tube with the logo. It also retains the bottom half of the stock airbox, so all your removing it the top half of the airboa and replacing it with their heat shiels and cone air filter. The price is a bit cheaper as well and installation only takes like 15 minutes! Which means it could do back to stock very easily if the need arises (like a trip to a picky service dept!). I'm thinking seriously about this CIA and have been in touch with a dealer about a group buy after the holidays. I'll probably be in touch with him again this week and see what kind of group price I can negotiate, I'm hoping for around $150.00 shipped! Would anyone else be interested?


i'm in on his group buy...let me know if and when this happens. price is good and utilizes the stock intake tubing from the fender.

questions for you guys...

do you think this would be more beneficial than removing it like the afe kit?
do you think it could somehow limit the amount of air going to the filter?


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

SD Frontier said:


> i'm in on his group buy...let me know if and when this happens. price is good and utilizes the stock intake tubing from the fender.
> 
> questions for you guys...
> 
> ...


Here's the link to where I fist saw the Airaid Intake offered. Here's a link to Airaid's web site, that includes the installation instructions. I don't see where the air flow would be much different than the aFe. What I find most appealing is the ease of installation and how easy it would be to return to stock, if needed. Their claims are pretty big, but I suspect they should be about the same as the aFe, which if I remember corrrectly was around 10 HP. I e-mailed David to see the best price we can get on a group buy, when I hear back from him, I'll post a new topic with the details. :cheers:


----------



## Wyldcat89 (Dec 13, 2005)

anyone know when AEM is releasing the Brute Force Intake? I emailed them but haven't heard back.


----------



## thx1158 (Apr 30, 2005)

Wyldcat89 said:


> anyone know when AEM is releasing the Brute Force Intake? I emailed them but haven't heard back.


I had a Brute force intake on my Wrangler and it was JUNK! The fit wasn't quite right and the filter seemed fragile. It arrived damaged and AEM could not care less about making it right. Several calls resulted in "your problem" attitude. This is just my experience but when I put a CAI on my Nissan....its going to be the Volant.


----------



## Wyldcat89 (Dec 13, 2005)

thx1158 said:


> I had a Brute force intake on my Wrangler and it was JUNK! The fit wasn't quite right and the filter seemed fragile. It arrived damaged and AEM could not care less about making it right. Several calls resulted in "your problem" attitude. This is just my experience but when I put a CAI on my Nissan....its going to be the Volant.


^^ very good to know.


----------



## thx1158 (Apr 30, 2005)

Wyldcat89 said:


> ^^ very good to know.


As I stated in my last post AEM couldn't care less about my purchase (I made a total of 5 calls to them trying to get replacement parts that were damaged). In desperation the third party vendor was contacted and they made it right (4WD Hardware-outstanding people but jeeps only). I've been looking at the construction of these units and as I said to this point I'm sold on the Volant units.


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> There is another option now as well. Airaid released their CIA for the 05/06 Frontier, and it's set up very similar to the aFe in that it retains the stock air tube with the logo. It also retains the bottom half of the stock airbox, so all your removing it the top half of the airboa and replacing it with their heat shiels and cone air filter. The price is a bit cheaper as well and installation only takes like 15 minutes! Which means it could do back to stock very easily if the need arises (like a trip to a picky service dept!). I'm thinking seriously about this CIA and have been in touch with a dealer about a group buy after the holidays. I'll probably be in touch with him again this week and see what kind of group price I can negotiate, I'm hoping for around $150.00 shipped! Would anyone else be interested?


I'd be interested, but I'd want to do a little more research on the kit first.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

Everyone needs to understand that the only difference in the installation of the aFe and the Airraid is one bolt. That's it. One bolt holds the bottom of the stock airbox in place. Once it is removed, you firmly pull up on the lower airbox to release the grommets. Those grommets then are installed on the aFe heat shield.

To me; the appearance factor is higher regarding the aFe. It would seem the Airraid would look half way done with the stock airbox bottom still being there.

So; it might take 5 more minutes to get the intake back to 'stock' when using the aFe. That's it. No factor to me. 

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

Oh! the aFe delivers 11 more hp, and about 15 additional ft. lbs. of torque. From everything, I have read, all the CAIs deliver about the same.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

bump....

:givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer:


----------



## jaredgrover (Aug 23, 2005)

*I assume aftermarket Air Intakes do not void the warranty*

I am looking at the new K&N 63 series that is a molded pipe versus the 77 series Polished.


jared
'05 Granite Gray NISMO Crew 4x4


----------



## Michaeljbrock (Jan 12, 2006)

What's the trade-off, if any, of adding CAI? It seems to me that if there really is an 11 hp improvment and an improvement in gas mileage to boot, that it would be stock, especially given that it's so inexpensive.

Does this wear the engine signficantly more? Sound too obnoxious for some buyers? 

Michael Brock
2006 Frontier SE KC, 4x2 in lovely Storm Gray


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

Michaeljbrock said:


> What's the trade-off, if any, of adding CAI? It seems to me that if there really is an 11 hp improvment and an improvement in gas mileage to boot, that it would be stock, especially given that it's so inexpensive.
> 
> Does this wear the engine signficantly more? Sound too obnoxious for some buyers?
> 
> ...


i dont think it sounds any louder than stock until you really lay on it (that's about 3600 rpm on my 4X4 SE AT). besides, running the engine to that high an rpm kills your gas mileage.

i've heard that the freer flowing oil filter may do a couple of things. 1) allow more dirt and debris into the engine due to its freer flowing nature and 2) invite a build of oil if the filter element is over oiled.


----------

